# So i scratched my leather seat.



## OMG_WTF_Bernard (Mar 16, 2013)

As you may know these chairs are pretty thick and it takes a lot to damage them but somehow i made a big scratch mark on the seat of the chair. How do i go about fixing this? just get another chair? Can i take the leather on the seat part off and change it out? I haven't totally taken a look to see if the leather can be taken off just yet.


----------



## Elvis (Jul 16, 2016)

Leather dye and repair products for leather furniture


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Some people have had their seats recovered but it would be expensive.


----------

